# Rent near Melbouren CBD



## Arun Kumar Gupta (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi All,

We three friends will be moving to Melbourne in June 2013 on Aus PR , with no jobs as of now and like to know :

1. Where to live nearby Melbourne CBD ?
2. What is the rent and how to look for that place ?
3. Is it possible to rent a place from overseas ?

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Arun


----------



## cdiddy (Feb 27, 2013)

my bet would be to book something over airbnb or the like for the first month or two and then search for somewhere to rent when you're on the ground


----------



## Arun Kumar Gupta (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for the advice


----------

